# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Please help: enflamed cloaca and excessive molting

## Fishtamer

First time on this forum-
   My 4-5yr old female acf has been shedding skin at least twice a week for quite some time now. I have also noticed her cloaca increasingly becoming a pinkish white color and now has enlarged and looks possibly infected. I cant get a good picture yet. I am currently holding her in a bucket while i set up a quarantine tank...

any possible ideas as to what is going on could help

Wondering if it could be cloaca prolapse, capillaria infection, protozoans,chytrid

----------

